# A few Afghanistan pics



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Took these with my phone after playing with the expose some on it. I have a bunch more but wold take forever to upload. Wish i would have had a good camera out here to take some awesome pics of some of the scenery but didnt wanna risk breaking it. Hope you enjoy these. I will add a bunch more when i get back to the states in a few weeks and have a faster and more stable connection.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for your service!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

God Bless you and thanks for your service as well. I think that ladybug is a little confused about is color scheme.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good pictures. Do you have to get pics approved before you post them on the internet? Thanks for protecting our great country. Be careful over there.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, and God's speed to you Sir!


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Good pictures. Do you have to get pics approved before you post them on the internet? Thanks for protecting our great country. Be careful over there.


most of the time...no You can pretty much post up whatever you want as long as it doesnt show the perimiter of your base, entry points of base, dead people, or any sensitive, secret, or classified info


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't see a thing in your pictures worth fighting for. I will be glad to see our troops back on our shores. God Bless Texas


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

firedog said:


> I can't see a thing in your pictures worth fighting for. I will be glad to see our troops back on our shores. God Bless Texas


well there is...you just cant see it...its the thousands of service members i call brothers/sisters...never met 99% of them that were/are in country but would die for them in an instant to save them


----------

